# French TTOC events in 2004



## Franck (May 15, 2002)

Hello TT owners from the UK TT Forum ! Â 

The Clan TT, the French Audi TT Owners Club, will organise this year two big TT meetings, in 2 reputed wine areas.

- From the 16th to the 18th of April, we'll organise a TT meeting in Bourgogne,

- The 4th and 5th of september, we'll organise a TT meeting in Alsace.

Just for the new comers, I'll remember the long friendship between UK and French TT owners, as we came to the UK TT meetings in Blenheim Palace in 2001, Beaulieu in 2002 and Burghley House in 2003, and UK TT owners came to our French TT meetings in Rennes in 2002 and RhÃ´ne-Alpes in 2003.

So let's hope we'll have several opportunities to meet this year again. The visit to the TT factory in GyÃ¶r will be one of them.

Don't hesitate to ask questions about those French TT meetings. Everything is quite ready for the first one in Bourgogne ! ;D


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Hi Franck,

Do you know the latest with Le Mans? The last post didn't seem very promising. :-/


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Sounds very good, Franck [smiley=drummer.gif]
I think I'm a defo for the September run (yum, yum) ;D
But I have given up alcohol last summer  so can I have J2O, please ;D


----------



## Franck (May 15, 2002)

> Hi Franck,
> 
> Do you know the latest with Le Mans? The last post didn't seem very promising. Â :-/


Hi Scotty,

The Le Mans event is in no way organised by the French TTOC.
It is a French Audi Club event, so I've got no more news than you ! Â Â :-/


----------



## Franck (May 15, 2002)

> so can I have J2O, please Â ;D


Perhaps ... as soon as I'll know what "J2O" means ! 

Maybe I need to come more often in the U.K. to learn some new words in English ! ;D


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Franck

take look @ http://www.visit4info.com/static/advert ... =com_b.cfm

Norman


----------



## Franck (May 15, 2002)

> Franck
> 
> take look @ http://www.visit4info.com/static/advert ... =com_b.cfm
> 
> Norman


Many thanks, Norman ! Sorry Dani, unfortunately this product is not sold in France ! We only have good wines ! :


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

> Many thanks, Norman ! Sorry Dani, unfortunately this product is not sold in France ! We only have good wines ! : Â


And thanks from me too, Norman [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

That's quite o.k. Franck: the TT has a large boot ;D ;D ;D


----------



## Franck (May 15, 2002)

We have a web site for the international TT meeting taking place in Bourgogne from the 16th to the 18th of April :

http://perso.wanadoo.fr/romano.tt/index.htm

Unfortunately, for now it is only in French, but the English version is coming very soon. If you have any question about this event, just ask your question here or IM me, and I'll be more than happy to reply !


----------



## Miss_TTR (Mar 9, 2003)

Morning Everyone!

Will be glad to see you guys over there,
so what about u A3DFU ?

: :-*


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

> so what about u A3DFU ?
> : :-*


Hello :-* nice hearing from you ;D Have you got your TT yet?

Me?? yes, I think Ron and I will be there!! Read here:
_Sounds very good, Franck 
I think I'm a defo for the September run (yum, yum) 
But I have given up alcohol last summer so can I have J2O, please _


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2004)

> Hi Franck,
> 
> Do you know the latest with Le Mans? The last post didn't seem very promising. Â :-/


to answer your question, Scotty,

A track day in Le Mans is confirmed for march the 28th, on the bugatti circuit, with the AudiPassion club.
Will be present also and confirmed , the RS246.com Club. i'll post soon on an other thread, the rates for invited Clubs...TTOC UK is concerned.

About TT, AudiPassion has also a TTowners section, which had in project the le Mans Classic 2004, for an internantionnal meeting; we still expect some feedback from Germany..

Philippe


----------



## Miss_TTR (Mar 9, 2003)

> Hello Â :-* nice hearing from you Â ;D Have you got your TT yet?


Grant!!!! will be very glad to see u.

About the TT... I'm afraid don't have 1 yet...
actually plan was cancelled as moved to Dublin ;D


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

> About the TT... I'm afraid don't have 1 yet...


No to worry: I'm sure you'll have a TT one day Â


----------



## Miss_TTR (Mar 9, 2003)

> No to worry, ?.......?: you'll have a TT one day Â
> (it is ......., isn't it?)


 : : :

;D


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)




----------



## Franck (May 15, 2002)

Some of the beautiful places we're going to visit during our International TT Meeting in Bourgogne, from the 16th to the 19th of April. ;D


----------



## Franck (May 15, 2002)

The English version of the web site for the international TT meeting in Bourgogne from the 16th to the 18th of april is now available here :

http://perso.wanadoo.fr/romano.tt/gb/accueil.htm

Actually, there's already 30 TT that are fully registered for this event. Â 8)


----------



## Franck (May 15, 2002)

Just to let you know that Abt will be with us for the International TT Meeting in Bourgogne from the 16th to the 18th of April, represented by their dealer in France.

There is already between 5 and 7 TT that will come from Belgium for this meeting. Â 8)

Just send me an IM if you want some informations about how to come and join us.


----------



## Franck (May 15, 2002)

As promised, some of the pictures of the TT meeting we organised last week-end in Bourgogne (France).

A DVD with a full screen film of the event will soon be available. Some of the U.K. TT owners did really enjoy the CD we made last year ! 

A picture of the Castle of Savigny-les-Beaune, where the meeting took place. It hosts 7 musuems, and amongst them, the Abarth musuem (a very reputed italian sport car manufacturer).


----------



## Franck (May 15, 2002)

The Rumilly Castle, for a wine tasting party !


----------



## Franck (May 15, 2002)

Cruising between the vineyards :


----------



## Franck (May 15, 2002)

The "traditional" stop at the gas station ! :wink:


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Looks very good Franck.

Do you try to get a group buy when you all turn up at a gas station. :wink:


----------



## Franck (May 15, 2002)

scoTTy said:


> Do you try to get a group buy when you all turn up at a gas station. :wink:


We should have try and get a group buy, as gas stations in small villages are quite expensive. We had bargains on the wines instead ! :wink:


----------



## zaika (Mar 19, 2003)

Just have to say... it was really great.... A beautifull meeting 

Looking forward to see you all .... soon


----------



## Miss_TTR (Mar 9, 2003)

zaika said:


> Just have to say... it was really great.... A beautifull meeting
> 
> Looking forward to see you all .... soon


Wow... I had a really great time either.
Beautiful cars, excellent wines and good food [smiley=sweetheart.gif]

I can't wait to attend to the next Meeting.
And ... cross fingers... it will be in England [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## zaika (Mar 19, 2003)

don't worry ... it will be in England ... :lol:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

I was admiring these beautiful french pictures with the lovely scenery also  and thought how lovely all your TTs looked . Looked like you all had a fantastic day 8) . Which part of France did this event take place?


----------



## Franck (May 15, 2002)

^Abi^ said:


> Which part of France did this event take place?


This TT meeting took place in the Bourgogne area, a reputed vineyard area in the center of France. It's located between Paris and Lyon when you take the A6 motorway. 

Here's another picture of this meeting :


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Franck said:


> ^Abi^ said:
> 
> 
> > Which part of France did this event take place?
> ...


Another scenic route for my hubby to take us on our holidays to The Vendee then :wink:  . I love France .


----------



## Franck (May 15, 2002)

^Abi^ said:


> Another scenic route for my hubby to take us on our holidays to The Vendee then :wink:  . I love France .


Maybe you could find a shorter route from the U.K. to the Vendee ! :roll: :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Hi Franck,

I hope the Alsace meet is still going ahead?
I had a phone call from Werner this week: he intends to come with his wife 

See you at Brooklands


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

Hi Franck,
A few of us from the South of England are looking forward to joining you at Alsace in September.
Do you have any further information at this time.
Regards
Mark


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

I suppose the boss is on holidays :roll:


----------



## Franck (May 15, 2002)

A3DFU said:


> I suppose the boss is on holidays :roll:


Not exactly holidays but it could look like holidays ! 

Yes, the International TT Meeting in Alsace is confirmed ! It will take place on the 4th and 5th of september, and here is the program :

Saturday the 4th of september :
- 8.00 am : meeting point at the local Audi Dealer for breakfast
- 9.30 am : departure for a cruising to a surprise destination
- 11.30 am : group picture at the castle
- 12.00 am : cruising to the restaurant
- 1.00 pm to 3.00 pm : lunch time at a reserved restaurant
- 3.00 pm : cruising to the great Shlumpf Museum
- 4.00 pm to 6.00 pm : visit of the Shlumpf Museum (one of the most beautiful car collection in the world)
- 6.00 : cruising to the "Eco-MusÃ©e de Haute Alsace" where we'll stay for dinner and hotel accomodations

Sunday the 5th of september :
- 9.00 am : cruising through the wineyard to Kayersberg
- 12.00 am : lunch in Kayersberg, free choice of restaurants
- 3.00 pm : cruising on the "route des vins" to the Haut-Koenigsbourg Castle
- 4.00 pm : group picture and visit of the Castle
- 5.00 pm : approximative hour of the end of the TT meeting

The booking as just started and we already have more than 20 TT that have confirmed their venue. As every year, every U.K. attendee will be more than welcome ... and we'll meet before at Brooklands ! 8)


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Franck said:


> - 3.00 pm : cruising to the great Shlumpf Museum
> - 4.00 pm to 6.00 pm : visit of the Shlumpf Museum (one of the most beautiful car collection in the world)


Ohhh  And I thought it was _Papa Schlumpf_, the cartoon figure :wink: 
I was just about to inform my son who was a great fan of the SchlÃ¼mpfe!!

Sounds absolutely brilliant, Franck. Ron and I will be there


----------



## Franck (May 15, 2002)

Some links if you want to discover Alsace before coming to the TT Meeting, and a few pictures from the Schlumpf Museum :

http://www.region-alsace.fr/

http://www.tourisme-alsace.com/

http://www.collection-schlumpf.com/schl ... ma_01.html










The fabulous Bugatti Royale is in this museum :


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Must remember to bring the G3 this time, looks great


----------



## Franck (May 15, 2002)

Dani,

You're by now, with Ron, registered attendees to the Alsace TT Meeting.

It will be great to meet you for the third time this year !


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Franck said:


> It will be great to meet you for the third time this year !


Likewise  
I may pop over to Abt after the meet and go for that *heated* Recaro in black/yellow


----------



## Franck (May 15, 2002)

A3DFU said:


> I may pop over to Abt after the meet and go for that *heated* Recaro in black/yellow


It's a shame it's after the meet as I'd have liked to see them. It will be for the next event. If it's the same model as the one in my roadster, I just can't see where they put the heating system. I'm just curious.

In black and yellow they look superb in the Bimoto TT. I recommend the Recaro to every TT owner : they're great and confortable, it's not only me that tells it but also my passengers, even when they wear a mini skirt (the hardest part is to get out of the Recaro !). :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Franck said:


> It's a shame it's after the meet as I'd have liked to see them.


Well, it could also be before the meet.
The heated Recaros are special ones. They come ~3 to 4 cm higher than the non-heated ones, but this isn't a problem for anyone my size, even though I like to sit low in a car. BTW: the seats are ventilated as well


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Just booked our channel crossing for 2nd September, returning 7th September  
Any news yet Franck :roll:


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I was hoping to add the Alsace trip to the front of our European tour but it doesn't seem possible now. 

Have good time. :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

scoTTy said:


> I was hoping to add the Alsace trip to the front of our European tour but it doesn't seem possible now.
> 
> Have good time. :wink:


Thanks, Paul  
I'm sure Franck will have sorted another splendid meet 8) Can't wait till September now!!


----------



## SpiriTT (Jul 21, 2004)

yesssss..the alsace meeting will be very beautiful [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## Franck (May 15, 2002)

Dani, I've sent you a PM with the accomodation details.

If somebody wants to come too please contact me, I'll be more than happy to help !


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Thanks, Franck 

not long now and we'll be back to your wonderful country


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

I booked the hotels today 

Ron and I will leave here a week tomorrow!!!!!


----------



## SpiriTT (Jul 21, 2004)

yes....i'm very happy to meet you 8) 8)

9 days :roll: 8)


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Am I the only English TT this time


----------



## SpiriTT (Jul 21, 2004)

in a listing, i see "Hubert" , is he a English TT-man? :?:

and TTotal, where is he?? :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Hubert? Sounds German to me :roll: 
TTotal? I think he'll be at the Southampton Boat Show.

Not to worry: I'll be there. Yipeeeeee [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## Franck (May 15, 2002)

A3DFU said:


> Am I the only English TT this time


It seems so, I'm afraid.

We'll post some pictures for those that don't have the opportunity to come this time, and we'll try and organize something nearer the U.K. next year ! :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

I feel very privileged to be in an exclusive class of my own :roll:


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I'm feeling guilty but I have to work that weekend.


----------



## SpiriTT (Jul 21, 2004)

for the next :wink: (not very long time  )


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

scoTTy said:


> I'm feeling guilty but I have to work that weekend.


I know: work always gets in the way of fun.

Not to worry, Paul
I'm going to organise a treasure hunt in norther France early next year (I know a super hotel there and quite a few peeps in my area are interested).
So perhaps that'll be a better timing for you


----------



## SpiriTT (Jul 21, 2004)

where is it in te north?? :wink:

Day-5 8)


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

shhhhhhh: top secret at the moment, spiriTT :wink:

Ah, well: it'll be between: -
Calais and Dunkerque
Guines, St.Omers, Woormhout and Bergues.

And the hotel is in ........... now that really will be kept under wraps!!!!
You'll have to come and join us


----------



## SpiriTT (Jul 21, 2004)

8)

i'm open i think 8)

we speak about this event the next week [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Speak we will, Yodah out :wink:


----------



## SpiriTT (Jul 21, 2004)

@A3DFU

you pass by Paris friday???? :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

SpiriTT said:


> @A3DFU
> 
> you pass by Paris friday???? :wink:


We'll be in Calais around 4pm on Thursday. I haven't made any plans yet as to which route to take.

Here is my mob for all eventualities: -
+447711 609 624


----------



## SpiriTT (Jul 21, 2004)

friday

10.30 pm Orlean door in paris??? :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

SpiriTT said:


> friday
> 
> 10.30 pm Orlean door in paris??? :wink:


I can see you're not going to make the meet :roll: 
Shouldn't we be eating at that time? :wink: at a different location 8)


----------



## SpiriTT (Jul 21, 2004)

oups bad english

10.30 am :roll: :roll:

sorry
:?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

SpiriTT, you have PM


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Hi to all you French (and one Swiss) TT'ers 

Ron and I are just back tonight. Thanks all for another truely wonderful meet  We really enjoyed ourselves!! The company was good, the food greaTT, roads brillianTT and the Lamboghini dealership and the Schlumpf Museum were just bejond words [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

16 TTs (and 1 Porsche) certainly turned heads where ever we turned up 8)

We are really looking forward to the next meet!!! :lol:


----------



## r14n (Jan 10, 2003)

No pics yet Dani ?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

r14n said:


> No pics yet Dani ?


Gemach, Gemach :wink: 
Give me a week or so -camera is still in the car :roll:


----------



## Franck (May 15, 2002)

Hi Dani,

Thank you very much for coming ! As always you brought us a little bit of color ! 

No doubt there will be a lot of events to meet again.

Some pictures of the event :


----------



## Franck (May 15, 2002)




----------



## SpiriTT (Jul 21, 2004)

it was a beautiful meeting [smiley=sweetheart.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

i'm very happy to meet you, Daniela and Ron :wink:


----------



## Franck (May 15, 2002)

A few more pictures from this TT meeting in Alsace ! 

The visit of the Lamborghini Dealer at Porrentruy in Switzerland, that have dozens of wonderful cars in stock and a beautiful Lamborghini museum that has been opened for us.

Which color would you want for your Murcielago ?


----------



## Franck (May 15, 2002)

Some of the cars in the museum of the Lamborghini Dealer :


----------



## Franck (May 15, 2002)

Some more pictures of the TT meeting :


----------



## Franck (May 15, 2002)

Some pictures of the Sclumpf Museum, well-known for its Bugatti collection, that we visited on saturday :


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

SpiriTT said:


> i'm very happy to meet you, Dani and Ron :wink:


Likewise, SpitiTT 

yes, it was a super meeting


----------

